# Texas Tortoise permit



## Newbie5564 (Nov 5, 2011)

is thier anyway to get a permit to own a texas tortoise in MN if it was in captivity for 5 years now or would it have to be surredndered and if so to whom?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe it would go to the dept of Fish and Game and they would euthanize it. So just keep it and stay quiet about it. If it's been in MN for 5 years I personally wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know the laws in Maine, but my guess would be that a permit wouldn't be issued for a tortoise from another state. It might come in to question how the tortoise got to Maine.

I know in California, its illegal to take any of the Gopherus species of tortoise out of the state. If I want to get a permit for my non-native to California Texas tortoises, I just fill out a form. There's a line on the form that asks were the tortoise came from, and I would just say they were given to me, but I doubt anyone actually reads the forms.


----------



## Newbie5564 (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks and its Minnesota not Maine


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

the only answer for your question that came to mind was.....sometimes leaving well enough alone is the best moto....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree ... just keep quiet about it. The average person doesn't even know what a Texas tortoise is. I had a person from a reptile shop try to tell me mine was a marginated! So if anyone asks, which is doubtful - especially in Minnesota, just say it's a marginated tortoise!


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is california, russian torts are often mistaken for CDTs...which to me is TOTALLY HILARIOUS....but hey, whatever works for the better....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 5, 2011)

ascott said:


> Here is california, russian torts are often mistaken for CDTs...which to me is TOTALLY HILARIOUS....but hey, whatever works for the better....



That would be a pretty big Russian! Don't believe I've ever seen one that big!


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

I know right? Well a friend of mine is a game warden and he said he has received a variety of calls and when he gets there it is a russian vs the CDT that the person said they have found...crazy ....


----------



## Laura (Nov 5, 2011)

Im guilty of that.. Russian/ DT thing... When I saw my first russian I thought it was a baby DT... Who knew there we SO many species! 
as for the DT in MN.... I dont think you have any idea what species it is and was told it was a Sulcata... or? ;-)


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL....fun stuff


----------

